# Miss Pumpkin's Action Plan



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 10, 2006)

I desperatly need to loose some fat and tone up... So here's my plan right now.


SANDRA'S PLAN

*2 sessions of Winsor Basic Step By Step Pilates a day (one in the morning, one in the evening) for 2 weeks. * 
Then I'll move on to 


*1 session of Winsor Basic Step By Step Pilates in the morning,* and 
*1 session of Winsor Pilates 20 Minute Workout in the evening,* *for 2 weeks.* 
And then


*2 sessions of Winsor Pilates 20 Minute Workout a day (one in the morning, one in the evening)* 
 
Along with

*Rollerblading for one hour every Saturday at least.* 


I need advice from you girls, tell me if this seems fine or there's something that should be changed... And I really need to stick to this because I'm sick of having complexes about my body and feeling fat!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

What are you going to do as far as diet? Do you eat healthily now?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 10, 2006)

I went on a diet a couple years ago and lost 17 kilos, so I'm going to do that one again... but not so hard, because I just need to lose about 5 kilos now, but I'll take the basic guidelines (if I eat potatoes I can't eat bread or pasta, don't eat meat at nights, etc...)

Here's my before and after pics!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to lose around 5 kilos, but my main aim is to tone up right now... I'll always be curvy with big hips and arse and thighs... But I want them to be hard and get rid of my cellulite... And tone my stomach and lose a bit of waist.

I don't know what kind of exercise is best for this... But I'm finding Pilates quite enjoyable. Any other suggestions?


http://img99.exs.cx/img99/7037/Beyonce-VMA-legs.jpg

I want hard toned thighs like hers damn it!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

*shrug* cardio.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep I think I'll download some Aerobics DVD too for cardio... or rollerblade more!


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2007)

I think if you mix in a bit more cardio instead of the Winsor pilates, you'll also lose some body fat. The pilates is more for toning muscles, I think, so the cardio will burn off the fat you don't want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 2, 2007)

First off, let me just say that you are freakin' gorgeous in BOTH photos!!
But, resolving to live a healthier lifestyle is always a plus, so here is what I will add:
Add more protein to your diet (lean, like chicken, turkey, fish)
Increase water intake 
Carbs are OK as long as they are complex (brown rice, whole wheat, etc.)--in fact, it is better for your body if you consume complex carbs with your protein!!
Remember, you want strong bones too while you diet, so skim milk, little bit of cheese is great!!  Add to salads!
Eat dark, leafy green veggies!!
Do weight training/resistance.  More lean muscle = MORE calories burned, more fat burned!
Do some interval cardio: sprints, alternating walking with jogging, etc.
And most importantly, don't get on the scale every single minute.  This is about how clothes fit on you, and how you feel.  Even eating a too-salty meal will bloat all of us and cause a weight gain, so don't beat yourself up about numbers on a scale. 
Take care, and give us updates!!  You can only go from HOT to SMOKIN' girl!!!


----------



## princess lissa (Apr 3, 2007)

Definitely add in some cardio, even basic walking.  A great way to lose pounds quick is to do interval cardio.  Like do some cardio in a pace you can sustain for a few minutes, then do some hardcore work were you can hardly sustain for like a minute, then go back down to the steady.  Not only does this help for weight loss but it keeps you from being bored.  Cause I have ADD when I work out, I have to constantly be challenged.
Look in Shape or fitness magazine for examples of Interval Cardio or I like to run for 1 min. and walk for 2 and keep alternating that until I get to 30 mins.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Add more protein to your diet (lean, like chicken, turkey, fish)
Increase water intake 
Carbs are OK as long as they are complex (brown rice, whole wheat, etc.)--in fact, it is better for your body if you consume complex carbs with your protein!!
Remember, you want strong bones too while you diet, so skim milk, little bit of cheese is great!! Add to salads!
Eat dark, leafy green veggies!!
Do weight training/resistance. More lean muscle = MORE calories burned, more fat burned!
Do some interval cardio: sprints, alternating walking with jogging, etc.
And most importantly, don't get on the scale every single minute. This is about how clothes fit on you, and how you feel. Even eating a too-salty meal will bloat all of us and cause a weight gain, so don't beat yourself up about numbers on a scale. _

 

i agree with all these, i'm on a diet too, i don't really wanna lose too much weight but i wanna tone up and feel better with myself

i'm also kinda curvy and got thick tihighs and hips, i'm currently doing *spinning* every week and OMG i can already feel my legs harder, so get some info on that, it's quite hard, furing my first class i thought i was gonna pass out! but it's very very good and cos it's cardio exercise not only you will tone up your ass and legs but you will also lose fat!


----------

